# pics =)



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

This will be the last pic of my empty tank, them I'm going to poste here the pix of the finished work

















:smile:


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

nice tank what is it? but HANSON??????


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> nice tank what is it? but HANSON??????:laugh:


 yeah i'm a hanson fan... i admit it









they're good!


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

I beleive she is female but still I agree, Hanson?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> nice tank what is it? but HANSON??????:laugh:


 thats the first thing that I thought - Hanson?! Haha!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> > nice tank what is it? but HANSON??????:laugh:
> ...


 what are they good for :rasp: lol


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

C'mon guys, stay on topic please...

Feel free to start an official Hanson-bashing thread in the Lounge, though...
















Nice tank WB: I'm looking foward to see pics once it's up and running!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

well back on topic....the tank is cool looking, but better i am sure when set-up. how large is the tank williambradley?

Joe


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Genin said:


> well back on topic....the tank is cool looking, but better i am sure when set-up. how large is the tank williambradley?
> 
> Joe


 120X45 cm !
we are filling it right now... the sand looks like the bottom of a cheescake, really


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey nice tank!!! That will look great once it is setup!


----------



## atehcna (Jul 29, 2003)

did that top come with the tank or is it a seperate brand. If so what is it? Your tank looks good though!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

atehcna said:


> did that top come with the tank or is it a seperate brand. If so what is it? Your tank looks good though!


 they sold it all with the cover and filter and everything for 250euros, it was new... low price here.. it's a Poseidon tank I thing


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

n1 will i see you have pics of me on your wall n1


----------



## atehcna (Jul 29, 2003)

That's a good buy.Looks good. Hope to see some p's in there soon. Is it hard to get those in europe?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That´s a 70g tank...what are you planning to put in there?







...!


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

nice tank







. 
I see you have a globe shoes picture on your wall you skateboard?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> nice tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't really do skate.. let's say "I try to"..I'm better at snowboard..... but i'm good at tony hawk's underground :nod:

I'll put my three rbs in there..

here's a last minute pic

not really hard to get those in here ... 
:smile:


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

GOT ANY RUDE PICS OF YOUR SELF OR NICE ONES JUST WANNA SEE IF YOU R ALL THAT


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

jackburton said:


> GOT ANY RUDE PICS OF YOUR SELF OR NICE ONES JUST WANNA SEE IF YOU R ALL THAT


yes she is ALLLLLLLLLLLL that.
post a pic later of the complete tank with fish :smile:


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

jackburton said:


> GOT ANY RUDE PICS OF YOUR SELF OR NICE ONES JUST WANNA SEE IF YOU R ALL THAT


 all that what?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> jackburton said:
> 
> 
> > GOT ANY RUDE PICS OF YOUR SELF OR NICE ONES JUST WANNA SEE IF YOU R ALL THAT
> ...


i think he wants to know if you'r "hot" .. pssssssssss.. send him a pic of a old man.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

YEAH AN OLD MAN GOOD ONE M8 .....I WANT TO SEE ITALIANO BIRDIE


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

wow thats a great set-up...your fish are gonna love it ...








60 gallon?
What are you putting in it??


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

jackburton said:


> YEAH AN OLD MAN GOOD ONE M8 .....I WANT TO SEE ITALIANO BIRDIE


 there's a topic with those on the lounge if ya want to see... 
r u sayin u look like brad? prove it


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

PROVE WHAT AGIAN


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> wow thats a great set-up...your fish are gonna love it ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 those 3 guys :


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

jackburton said:


> PROVE WHAT AGIAN


 u said i've got your pix on my wall


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

your tank setup is looking good so far







. I cant comment on the Hanson pics though


----------



## Dizzo (Oct 19, 2003)

What is the black box inside the tank? An overflow box? Anyways a sweet looking tank.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Dizzo said:


> What is the black box inside the tank? An overflow box? Anyways a sweet looking tank.


 filter.... may it be?


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Olympia,

What are you going to do with the old tank with the 3 p's? Are you going to break it down, sell it, or get new fish?

I still remember the Hansons, they were hot back in 1997, but fizzled less than a year later. Does Gerbil like the Hansons?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

14_blast said:


> Olympia,
> 
> What are you going to do with the old tank with the 3 p's? Are you going to break it down, sell it, or get new fish?
> 
> I still remember the Hansons, they were hot back in 1997, but fizzled less than a year later. Does Gerbil like the Hansons?


 who's Gerbil?
I'm gonna put some smaller fish in there....... :smile:


----------



## fwsec (Jul 31, 2003)

New pic of my p's they are babies i am proud of them


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> WilliamBradley Posted on Jan 14 2004, 12:18 PM
> QUOTE (14_blast @ Jan 14 2004, 08:07 PM)
> Olympia,
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry Olympia.

I got you confused with Piranhachick.

what kind of smaller fish are you going to put in there? angelfish, neon tetras, etc.?


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

I bet by now you will soon have it completely set up :nod:


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice tank!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

most recent


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

your room was decorated by a serial killer


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Xenon said:


> your room was decorated by a serial killer


 well I'm a serial killer then (and u haven't seen the other walls...)


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> WilliamBradley Posted on Jan 15 2004, 01:14 PM
> QUOTE (Xenon @ Jan 15 2004, 09:08 PM)
> your room was decorated by a serial killer
> 
> well I'm a serial killer then (and u haven't seen the other walls...)


Can we see the other walls, please?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Xenon said:


> your room was decorated by a serial killer


 lmao, i was thinking the same thing.

the tank is looking good williambradley. when are you going to introduce your fish to it?

Joe


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

ok..













































OT; me







i took this pic today


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

UmMm, nice room. It would be better if you were in those shots showing your room off.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

OK OK WHAT DO YOU THINK YOUR DOING IF YOUR GUNNA GIVE US THESE PICS OF YOU MAKE THEM SOMETHING TO LOOK AT PLZ ALSO YOUR ROOM FULL OF HANSON SAD AS FUK TBH NO OFFENCE WHO OLD R U ANY WAYS ....GIVE US SOME ITALIANO ....

AND YOUR NICE LIKE ME


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

You're a hottie.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Thank you for sharing the pics of your room, Olympia


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet room 
must of taken sometime to do that


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

lol bet hat dead in #'s... dont know how she could decorate her room in that way too much time to decorate that must be love to hanson ( sh*t too bad im not there rotflmfao) and all that SUPER STARS lol

VROOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

i thought it was a gay dude that girl is gorgeous


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

mats13 said:


> i thought it was a gay dude that girl is gorgeous


gay dude?









no it took me about seven years to make the room look like that..... :smile:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> OT; me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mmmmmmmmmmmmmm..boppppppppppppppppp


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

thePACK said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > OT; me
> ...


 actually there's a brand new song called Penny and me, it's very good, 
I appreciate the mmmbop by the way :smile:


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Nice Tank setup.

YOu know, besides everyone bashin on Hanson, I noticed one thing about your room......

........if you hadn't told me you were italian I wouldn't have know.

That room looks like every female American teenager's bedroom I have seen.

American culture overfloweth in the world eh?

BUt back on topic. Keep us posted on the tank.

It adds nice um... contrast to your room.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Noble said:


> Nice Tank setup.
> 
> YOu know, besides everyone bashin on Hanson, I noticed one thing about your room......
> 
> ...


 it's italy, it's not Sudan








teenagers are just like american...only we seem to have more brain
(no prom,cheerleading and that stupid stuff)

Gotta stay on topic
I'll have to wait before I transfer the boys in the tank...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

i've got some more, they're in the gallery

http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/show...500&ppuser=2531


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> > nice tank what is it? but HANSON??????:laugh:
> ...


 I wish I could've made millions singing MMbop! before my testis dropped. :sad:


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hey, nice room and juve reds! and and i saw your gallery too. What do you feed them?

nice reverse headstock too. So you're also a six string slinger.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

beautifull reds!









but maybe u ought to put in a background, so yer P's dont get scared LOL!


----------



## jkmbaum (Jan 21, 2004)

What kind for tank is that you have?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2004)

Great looking aquarium









I hope your fish like Hanson


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I had a huge poster of the misfits' logo.. i was thinking to put it as background









I give them harsh beef and sometimes discus's dry food

...yet I still don't know if putting the real human skull in it or not
(there was a thread about it time ago.......)


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

misfits rulez! its sad to say that danzig sounds terrible nowadays....


----------

